# Wheel Bearing repack



## Nancy_ii

Hello everyone! This is my first time posting and I hope I'm able to get some help. What is the Spanish translation for Wheel Bearing Repack? The context this is being used in is that of a Brake Service:

Standard Brake Service

Brake pad change
Greasing of seals and *wheel bearing repack*
Any help is greatly appreciated!

Thanks,
Nancy


----------



## panjandrum

Hello Nancy, and welcome to WordReference.

You posted your question in the English Only forum.
I moved it to Spanish English


----------



## Nancy_ii

Thanks! I will learn soon enough, I hope!


----------



## Yuta

Nancy_ii said:


> Hello everyone! This is my first time posting and I hope I'm able to get some help. What is the Spanish translation for Wheel Bearing Repack? The context this is being used in is that of a Brake Service:
> 
> Standard Brake Service
> 
> Brake pad change
> Greasing of seals and *wheel bearing repack*
> Any help is greatly appreciated!
> 
> Thanks,
> Nancy


 
bearing = rodamiento, rulemán


----------



## David

Standard Brake Service Mantenimiento Básico de Frenos
Brake pad change Reemplazo de tacos de freno
Greasing of seals and wheel bearing repack Engrase de sellos y reengrase de
    cojinetes rodales

(Some people use balineras instead of cojinetes...ask your customers what is used in your area)


----------



## Nancy_ii

Thanks everyone! I got my answer!


----------



## psicutrinius

yuta, un "rulemán" es "espfrançais", dado que "roulement" (que se pronuncia así, rulemán), se TRADUCE (en español), por "rodamiento"...

Uf Ya no es el spanglish solamente...


----------



## Nancy_ii

Eso sucede cuando el mundo se conecta y el mercado global invade. Lo que decidí ultizar fue:

*reengrase de cojinetes rodales*

que fue lo que sugirio David. ¡Gracias por la explicación Psicutrinius!

Nancy


----------



## odaiagm

psicutrinius said:


> yuta, un "rulemán" es "espfrançais", dado que "roulement" (que se pronuncia así, rulemán), se TRADUCE (en español), por "rodamiento"...
> 
> Uf Ya no es el spanglish solamente...



Hola. Esto es muy viejo, pero en Argentina, la palabra "rulemán" existe jaja.


----------



## rodelu2

Y qué habrán de ser los "rodales"?


----------

